# Ok, so, feeding a horse.



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Are there forums similar to these about horse nutrition?

My mom is feeding hay and Neutrena Safe Choice, but I have a feeling it's not that great. :/

Any input would be welcome


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it all depends on if the horse is an easy keeper, how old, how much it is worked, does it get hot(excited) when being ridden. There are some horses that will do fine on grass hay and a alfalfa pellet or grain mix, some need an Orchard grass and some need Alfalfa hay, it just depends on the individual horse and what it is used for.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Most horses don't really need special grain feeds unless they are doing a hardcore sport where they need the rocket fuel.

Most of my horse nutrition research is based on what is natural to horses. There are some good supplements out there that support naturally cared for horses and can be fed in grass pellets or rolled oats. Whole/rolled oats are about the least problem causing grain you can feed a horse. Corn is really high sugar and blows most horses through the roof.

Watch the alfalfa intake, too much alfalfa can cause stones to form.

A good grass mix hay is indispensible and should make up the majority of your horses feed. If the horse is on really rich pasture, you may want to limit their grass intake because too much rich food can cause colic and hoof issues (founder, laminitis, etc.). The more room he's got to wander over varied terrian and forage the better.

I'm a little rusty because my melanoma horse died Sept 11, 2009; but all the vets that saw him his last couple months of life said he was in great shape considering how many tumors were in his body and how old he was. I did most of his foot care myself too because bad farrier trims gave him Forward Foot Syndrome.


----------

